# Looking for a Lab x puppy, can anyone help?



## Jack&Gill (7 February 2015)

Hi there everyone. 

My mum and I have recently decided we want to buy a puppy (My dad is yet to find out). Exciting times I know!! Just wondering if anyone on here knows anyone selling some sweet Lab x puppies. No need for registering or anything fancy just after something with a sweet nature and not to pricey. Need a puppy as my dad will want to train him/ her to the gun. (when he does find out! haha) We had a mongrel when I was a kid, trust me, they don't need to be spaniels, setters, pointers etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

Ring up a few dog charities, they will be sure to have something, me, I prefer a full on black dustbin [lab] to an alsation x lab.


----------



## Merlin11 (7 February 2015)

Why not go for a pure bred lab? You will know more what you are getting. Also choose one with low hip score parents etc. I would google kennel club breeders in your area.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

MY lab was gun shy, and a very sweet lady, but really did not have proper gundog breeding,  it was pig in a poke, looking back, she was a farm bred lab from a pet, if you want a pup for shooting you are best to get one from a shooting pedigree.
You need FTC Field Trail Champion breeding.


----------



## Jack&Gill (7 February 2015)

Thanks folks but  I want a cross breed because of the hip scoring issue, how can I be sure my dog won't have problems later in life even with a low hip score? There are no garentees. Also, I don't want the weight gain issues of a pure lab too. Ideally looking for a  lab cross collie, level headed with the stamina. This dog will be a hacking buddy, my mums walking buddy and my dads gun dog. Again, they DON'T need to be of a particular breeding for the gun, just the right temprement and attitude about them. We had a Heinz 57 and she lived to the grand old age of 17 with no issues. If you know anyone, I'd be greatful. Thanks again.


----------



## SusieT (7 February 2015)

With a cross you are just as likely to get bad hips - better to get a well bred one with good hip scores from parents or a lighter breed - collies also suffer hip dysplasia.


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2015)

There's a lovely 1 year old lab on the Dog Aid website, if you're interested: http://www.dogaidsociety.com/dog-for-adoption/rudi/ 

Seems to be essentially a blank slate, with lots of mental and physical energy to harness productively! :smile3:


----------



## Jack&Gill (8 February 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			There's a lovely 1 year old lab on the Dog Aid website, if you're interested: http://www.dogaidsociety.com/dog-for-adoption/rudi/ 

Seems to be essentially a blank slate, with lots of mental and physical energy to harness productively! :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have a few websites from friends to have a wee look at, I'll add this one to my list. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## ester (8 February 2015)

Yes don't get a cross because you think that will reduce the likelihood of hip problems, the only thing it will likely reduce is whether the breeder tested or not.


----------



## Jack&Gill (8 February 2015)

I have friends of friends that are breeders of smaller dogs, Schnauzers to be precise. (Don't worry, they are also on the lookout)  These are all registered KC puppies, there is this misconception that cross breeds are a bad thing, providing that both parents are medically sound and well, i personally see no issue with a cross breed. If anything, probably best for the bloodlines, people become so preoccupied with breeding they forget the reasons dogs end up with a lot of problems is due to bad breeding in the past. I understand and am well informed in the decision I'm making. I do however, thank you all for your concern.


----------

